# Signal & Turnout control Control options



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Been looking at the options of signal and turnout control. I will be using JMRI no matter what the system. I will be using NCE for train control. The choices are down to using the modules that NCE offers or run a seperate Localnet setup using RR-cirkits. Any thoughts and or experiences would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll want to check these suppliers. Their
products may be compatible with your
planned computerized system.

http://www.azatrax.com/

http://logicrailtech.com/

Don


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the links Don.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Anybody know what the current draw of your typical earlier incandecent bulb signals is? It appears that the current drivers are designed for LEDs. The drivers can produce up to 20 milli amps. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What is the voltage of the incandescent bulbs?

What size are they?

Don


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

From what i have read they are typically 10 to 14v. If i knew the impeadance of them i could calculate the current draw. Unfortunately i do not.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking on ebay they range from 40 mA to 100mA. So it would appear i will need to replace them with LEDs. Just hope the old eyes can deal with it LOL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

